

Yell buys DIT Web Builder Moonfruit - sparknlaunch12
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3358653/yell-buys-uk-start-up-moonfruit/

======
debacle
Moonfruit has been around for a while. I worked with them a few years ago, and
while back then the app was still publishing websites as swf files, the UI was
pretty impressive for the time, and their integration was actually pretty
simple and easy.

If they're still doing equally good work, picking them up for 18 million GPB
seems like a good deal.

